# Uverse not worth it



## tazzwalker (Nov 10, 2008)

My wife ordered Uverse in an attempt to save money. It would cost $50 less with more channels with Uverse over D*. I cancelled Uverse two days later, because it took to much work to do the same things you could do with D*. Now I have to reconnect my DVRs and the multiswitch myself because AT&T says their installers won't touch D* equipment. I'm thinking that they are coping out because the installer used D* multiswitch for the Uverse. 

So If any of you D* fans are thinking of switching to Uverse, i would suggest against it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Of course AT&T techs aren't going to touch DirecTV equipment - they have neither the training nor the tools to do so. And there's no way they used a DirecTV multiswitch - it is completely incompatible with Uverse in every way.

The changes to your system were initiated by you. Your agent (the Uverse installers) broke a working DirecTV install to install their system. It shouldn't be any surprise that you are responsible for undoing what they did to get DirecTV back, either by fixing it yourself or paying DirecTV to do so.

Plus, anyone here could have explained the shortcomings of Uverse before you tried to switch. I average about 2-3 reconnects a day from customers who "tried" Uverse and came running back to satellite. And since the Uverse techs like to hack up the lines, it usually means a full reinstall, which usually means that the customer ends up paying around $200 to come back...


----------



## tazzwalker (Nov 10, 2008)

They didn't use the multiswitch, they just disconnected a couple of pairs of coax cables from it to connect their receivers. 

I did my research on Uverse and knew I wouldn't like it. But if you married you know that you have to throw your wife a bone(not the fun one) every now and again, just to let her think that she knows our electronic toys.

I never cancelled my service because i knew it wouldn't be long before I dumped Uverse.


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

As a long time DIRECTV subscriber I went for U-Verse for the internet. I had the video for 30 days then cancelled and well as the VOIP phone. I am very pleased with the internet after subscribing to a local wireless service and Directway through Earthlink.I am now good to go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm with Dish... but I am now on U-verse for phone and internet. For just a little more than I was paying before for a landline + DSL, I have tripled my upload and download speeds and have more features on my "landline".

I wasn't tempted on their video services, though.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Plus, anyone here could have explained the shortcomings of Uverse before you tried to switch. I average about 2-3 reconnects a day from customers who "tried" Uverse and came running back to satellite. And since the Uverse techs like to hack up the lines, it usually means a full reinstall, which usually means that the customer ends up paying around $200 to come back...


Do a search on my user name and you'll see a thread that details my brother dropping DirecTV to switch to UVerse and that he LOVES UVerse. In fact, he keeps trying to get me to switch. His wife also is a big fan of their switching.

There were several reasons feature-wise why they switched, but the overall # 1 biggest reason was because they were constantly experiencing rain fade (they live 25 miles northwest of Houston) and signal degradation. DirecTV was of NO help. They kept telling him that he was in an area where the signal was poor and that he'd have to live with it. That was an unacceptable and BS explanation, and my brother knew it. So, he canceled his longtime service, went with UVerse, and is very happy with them.

Stupidly, he believes their DVRs are better, the HD PQ is better, and multi-room viewing is way better.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Do a search on my user name and you'll see a thread that details my brother dropping DirecTV to switch to UVerse and that he LOVES UVerse. In fact, he keeps trying to get me to switch. His wife also is a big fan of their switching.
> 
> There were several reasons feature-wise why they switched, but the overall # 1 biggest reason was because they were constantly experiencing rain fade (they live 25 miles northwest of Houston) and signal degradation. DirecTV was of NO help. They kept telling him that he was in an area where the signal was poor and that he'd have to live with it. That was an unacceptable and BS explanation, and my brother knew it. So, he canceled his longtime service, went with UVerse, and is very happy with them.
> 
> Stupidly, he believes their DVRs are better, the HD PQ is better, and multi-room viewing is way better.


I'm about to drop U-verse after two years. Didn't live up to the promise it once had. The HD PQ IS NOT BETTER than DirecTV, DISH or COMCAST although the SD channels seem better. The THDVR is nice but right now limited to 2 HD streams , which was enough when I first got it, but not now.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> There were several reasons feature-wise why they switched, but the overall # 1 biggest reason was because they were constantly experiencing rain fade (they live 25 miles northwest of Houston) and signal degradation. DirecTV was of NO help. They kept telling him that he was in an area where the signal was poor and that he'd have to live with it. That was an unacceptable and BS explanation, and my brother knew it. So, he canceled his longtime service, went with UVerse, and is very happy with them.


What DirecTV said could be true, but most likely, it was a combination of a poorly pointed dish and local weather conditions. Yes, there ARE some spots around the country that regularly get heavy storm clouds passing through their dish's LOS, and they will experience rain fade far more than the average subscriber.

But assuming you don't have a reception problem, few folks who have tried both would pick Uverse over DirecTV (or Dish).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

25 miles northwest of Houston isn't a place that experiences constant weather problems. DirecTV had the chance to fix the problem, but they didn't. They lost a customer because of that.


----------

